# pain and blood clots



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

for the last two days i have been passing rather large blood clots and find at the same time there is massive pain could these two be related? i know once when i passed blood clots through my bladder and urethra(sp) it felt like this


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Kitty, seems to me that you should make an appointment ASAP with your gynocologist.I myself have had problems with periodic, abnormally heavy bleeding, but from my vagina (not urethra).I'd found that eating lots of Bing cherries (the blacker the better), for a few days, would sometimes help control it. It also helped a few other women, one of whom had had a miscarriage.Also try sticking to an ulcer/herpes diet.I have more details, including ulcer/herpes comparison charts, on my site. Here it is, if you're interested: http://jelleym.tripod.com/sorebleedheal/index.html


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

They can most definitely be related!I'm taking the pill continuously now, but I used to get horribly painful periods. And those periods had clots... big ones before I was on the pill. And when you're passing a clot, the cramps and other symptoms get a lot worse.I remember one time my period was letting up, but then I got hit by horrible cramps, with nausea too. I felt horrible for an hour or so, then I passed a big clot, and felt better after.The pill can help reduce the number and quantity of clots. And definitely mention this to your gyn on your next visit.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kitty:You should mention this to your doc. I had uterine polyps that acted like that. Years ago I had a cervical polyp with the same symptoms. They are very easy to take out, but usually they do them as an outpatient in a hospital since there us a lot of bleeding.Is there a possibiliity that you are having a miscarriage?JeanG


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

ive had a history of heavy periods before i got on this shot and the blood clots never hurt and were NEVER this big miscarriage i dont think I'm on the shot and we use condoms so thats pretty much 100% no way although the miscarriage we had last november did feel like this but it went on for a longer time but this has been going on for 3 days and isnt letting up but i just dont see any way i would have gotten pregnant this time


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Are you by chance prone to mouth sores & genital sores? I am prone to sores, & I have hypercalcemia. If you have hypercalcemia like myself, that might be a factor in bleeding.Is your parathyroid levels less than 28 (while at the same time your calcium level is close to 10 or above?)If so, you'd be hypercalcemic.Or, are you by chance prone to mouth & genital sores? If so, you should check for HPV.Or else, you should get checked for whether you have h.pylori bacteria.All the above are just IF's (to be ruled out).


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i know its not hpv or hyperclacemia i know for sure both of us are very clean we were tested and still get tested and as for hyperclacemia the doc ruled it out she does extensive testing every 2 mnths


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

What were your PTH levels?& calcium levels?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

im not quite sure but if it shows up in a test it has been tested for


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

???


----------

